
Ask HN: Home automation + data science tool? - graffitici
I plan on working on an open-source project that seamlessly integrates home automation with the Scientific Python tools. The goal is to enable actual smart home apps, beyond basic if-this-then-that rules.<p>I would appreciate any thoughts as to whether this is interesting to people. Thanks for any feedback!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kasa.co&#x2F;
======
johnymontana
Looks interesting. How are you planning to integrate scipy tools? Is the idea
to collect data for predictive services that can then control physical
devices?

I'm interested enough to try it out, but I'm not sure exactly how to get
started. How do I install it on my raspi? I didn't see a README in the github
repo and it wasn't immediately obvious to me.

~~~
graffitici
Hi, johnymontana!

The idea is to have the SciPy tools available in the IPython environment. So
from that environment, you can get readings from sensors, and then directly
use this as an input to one of the many algorithms available in scikit-learn
or scipy.

It's still at an early stage, and the RPi image is not fully ready. I believe
it will be in a few weeks. If you can sign up to our mailing list though, I'd
love to keep you in the loop. It's on the bottom of the page.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
uberneo
[http://ni-c.github.io/heimcontrol.js/](http://ni-c.github.io/heimcontrol.js/)
\-- Same concept but with nodejs + Arduino

------
mjhea0
Clickable - [http://www.kasa.co/](http://www.kasa.co/)

~~~
graffitici
Thanks! Any thoughts on the concept itself?

